# Pics of my newly restored 1937 Crescent



## andybee75 (May 26, 2014)

Hope you enjoy some pics om my restored 1937 Crescent that was finished last friday. I have done everything by my self except some chroming. The striping on the rims and fenders are done with Finesse pin striping tape, ordered to correct width and space of the lines. 

I have been looking for correct parts for over 10 years, and the bike is near as the original apperance as possible except from tires and the kickstand, which is from the early forties. Most of the shiny parts except hubs and chain wheel are made of 18/8 (304) stainless steel. It was a option that you could choose between 1934 and 1942.
Greeting from a very nice summer weather i Sweden!


----------



## dfa242 (May 27, 2014)

Wow, that's some incredible work right there - good for you!


----------



## carlitos60 (May 27, 2014)

*Really Sweet!!!*

That is a Really Sweet Resto!!!
Where You Got 37, That Frame Looks WAY Older!!!!

I Don't Like Restorations; However, This is a Nicely Done One!!!!

Sweet!!!!

By the Way, Where You Got the Tires From????


----------



## jd56 (May 27, 2014)

*Nice*

Showroom quality there Andy.
Very nice. Love the fender ornament!!


----------



## andybee75 (May 27, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> That is a Really Sweet Resto!!!
> Where You Got 37, That Frame Looks WAY Older!!!!
> 
> I Don't Like Restorations; However, This is a Nicely Done One!!!!
> ...




This is a swedish Crescent,  they may appear older to you compared with US bikes. Things like production year of the Torpedo coaster hub and frame no pin point it down to 1937. The frame lugs came in production about 1930. I have carefully studied my own and others similar bikes to get it right in every detail.  The tires are NOS Trelleborg T-nabb, made in sweden. Probably at least 40 years old.


----------



## jkent (May 27, 2014)

Really nice looking bike. 
I just have one question, Is the rear fender on backwards? I know the back has been painted white but I thought the flared end of the fender went to the rear of the tire, like the front fender is. 
The rear fender just looked odd to me the way it fits and it looks like it is being pushed down in the center at the bridge.
I could be wrong, I just wanted to ask. 
I'm loving the paint detail, how much time have you put into this project?
Amazing job!
JKent


----------



## Oldnut (May 27, 2014)

*Crescent*

Wow first class and you did,it makes a difference great tires are they 28-1-1/2 English?


----------



## bobdenver1961 (May 27, 2014)

Real pretty bike!

I like the "hood ornament on the front fender"

Bob


----------



## 55tbird (May 27, 2014)

*Excellent!!*

Great looking bike! Nice job on the restoration!  Mike


----------



## andybee75 (May 27, 2014)

jkent said:


> Really nice looking bike.
> I just have one question, Is the rear fender on backwards? I know the back has been painted white but I thought the flared end of the fender went to the rear of the tire, like the front fender is.
> The rear fender just looked odd to me the way it fits and it looks like it is being pushed down in the center at the bridge.
> I could be wrong, I just wanted to ask.
> ...



8

It may look odd, but i can assure you that this is right. Almost all swedish fenders from the 30-50's have the edge of the fender (where the the center of the bridge is) formed to fit the frame tube. This looks rather crude, it seems that the took some kind of tool and pressed or hammered the side inwards. So this is original, despite its amateur apperance. This special fenders that are wider on the sides, almost like an Indian Scout, where in production only in a few years, propably in 1935-38.

I dont know how many hours i spent, but i can say that it must have been several hundreds.


----------



## andybee75 (May 27, 2014)

Oldnut said:


> Wow first class and you did,it makes a difference great tires are they 28-1-1/2 English?




They are 28 X 1 5/8 X 1 1/2= 44-635 mm


----------



## bikecrazy (May 27, 2014)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## filmonger (May 27, 2014)

Wooooooowwwwwww!


----------



## bricycle (May 27, 2014)

That's yummy!!!


----------



## mre straightbar (May 27, 2014)

*fender ornament is cool*

We're did you get it?


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 27, 2014)

VERY nice!Great colors!!  But...2 points off for fingerprints!!


----------



## mike j (May 27, 2014)

Great bike, beautiful restoration. Didn't notice them until it was brought up, but those fenders are intense, incredible design.


----------



## andybee75 (May 27, 2014)

U







mre straightbar said:


> We're did you get it?




Eeeemmm... in Sweden?!


----------



## JChapoton (May 27, 2014)

sent you a PM with a pic of my 2 Swedish military bikes


----------



## hoofhearted (May 28, 2014)

*Wow-Wee-Wow-Wow !!!! ........  That IS a Dandy !!!*

Haven't been this excited since my First Holy Confession .. Summer of '59 ... 

Confessed most of the sins of my youth.  The priest said, _"WHAT ?!! ... 
Who does a thing like that ?!!_

He told me to shave my head and walk backwards 'til Labor Day.



.... Very Beautiful Machine you have there !!

........... patric


----------



## stoney (May 28, 2014)

I like the way the bottoms of the fenders wrap around the tires. Love the chain guard also. The whole bike looks great. Nice job.


----------



## bicycle larry (May 28, 2014)

*fenders*

her is a bike made in canada with thees type of fenders. bike owned buy my friend ken .


----------



## videoranger (May 28, 2014)

Beautiful bike and excellent restoration. I love the way the paint details match the intricate lugs. Ride it with pride!


----------

